# ultimate halloween purchase



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I can't afford it but...droool!

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bfs/1333272757.html


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

lovely, would be even better if it was here in Socal.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*rubs hands together* mmm....i wish i could pick through the merchandise!


----------



## mysticwitch (Apr 9, 2007)

damn!!!! i wish i hit the lottery!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Damn, HB... I could have gone the REST of my life without seeing THAT Craigslist ad, here in our hometown! UGH!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I almost water logged my computer keyboard.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah...me too. I think I have been in that store. It is a small store in a strip shopping center. It had a good selection of costumes and props. 

Why no money?WHYEEEEEEEEE?


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

I have the feeling a group buy is in the works :jol:

after all who would be more interested in buying a halloween store then a bunch of haunters


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

toymaker said:


> I have the feeling a group buy is in the works :jol:
> 
> after all who would be more interested in buying a halloween store then a bunch of haunters


HauntForum...The Store!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Could we use the location to put on a haunt? The right group of people, the costumes, props, fog machines, strobes, etc.... You might could make enough money off the inventory to pay for it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The store I went to was kinda small. I don't think it would work...if it is the one I am thinking of. They probably just leased the space


----------



## InfernoFudd (Aug 26, 2008)

That's the ultimate set up.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Monk said:


> HauntForum...The Store!


NO DOUBT!!! Looks like one of the Spirit Stores...only thing is you have 2 own a Spencer's Gifts 2 franchise w/Spirit. Wonder how that would work? 
Catch you guys later....gotta go change my boxers!!!!LOL!


----------



## robocop (Jul 5, 2009)

Man that stuff would open a hell of an ebay store.


----------

